# Penny Throws Her Litter!



## Existantia (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys! 
I'm new to the forum, but I've had my little Penelope Pickles for about 5 months now. I had a question that I couldn't find online. Why does Penny throw kitty litter over her shoulder when I put the freshs tuff in? Just curious!

Also, I'm happy to be a part of the hedgehogcentral fam!!!

Thanks a bunch,

Melissa


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, and welcome to HHC!

Do you mean she's digging and flinging the litter everywhere? That's typical behavior. :lol: Higher walls on the litter box helps keep it all in. New litter can be exciting.

If you mean she's licking it and spreading in *on* her shoulders, that's annointing, which is also completely normal. I don't think that's what you meant though...


----------



## Existantia (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha no, she's not anointing. I've seen her do that plenty. Thanks for answering, I was just curious.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

It's for good luck... hedgie style.

You know, like when you spill salt, you're supposed to throw it over your shoulder... same idea.


----------



## Existantia (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL I always say that as a joke to my friends.


----------

